# what load are you shooting?



## ezbite

id really like to kill a turkey with my bow, but being limited timewise, im taking the 12 gage. what loads are you guys using? im thinking a #5 shot should do the trick. i was looking at shells today at gander and i think some of the prices on these "turkey loads" are a load of something else. thanks, im just wanting some opinions [email protected]


----------



## Darron

ezbite said:


> id really like to kill a turkey with my bow, but being limited timewise, im taking the 12 gage. what loads are you guys using? im thinking a #5 shot should do the trick. i was looking at shells today at gander and i think some of the prices on these "turkey loads" are a load of something else. thanks, im just wanting some opinions [email protected]


Here are my set-ups:

870 20ga 3" #7 hevi shot with a .550 SSX = 158 pellets in a 10" circle at 40 yds

12ga 11-87 3.5" #6 winchester HV with a .660 JH = 188 pellets in a 10" circle at 40 yds

12ga 870SM 3.5" #6 winchester HV with a .655 Ventilator = 197 pellets in a 10" circle at 40yds

If I am hunting open areas, like fields, I will take the 3.5 mags. If I am humping the hills and moving around a lot, I will take the little 20ga.


----------



## fireline

I use Winchester Supreme HV 3.5 #6 out of my Benelli SBE with a Mad .665 tube


----------



## feetdown

Fiocchi Golden Turkey......3 1/2" 2 3/8oz.....SERIOUS KNOCKDOWN POWER


----------



## firstflight111

you have to find the load your gun shoots the best each gun and choke is different i shoot a 26 in 870 extended extera full choke .. shells federal ..or for the birds that wont come closer hevi-shot dead coyote 3.5 but thats my gun


----------



## ezbite

i picked up a box of 3" winchester supreme #6 shot after reading about them on a few turkey hunting websites ($18 at gander mtn). i also picked up a hunters specialty super full choke. i patterned my mossberg 9200 yesterday and the majority of the pellets hit low left. i adjusted my point of aim to the top right side of the head (2 o'clock position) and it made a rather nice kill shot. 30 yards seemed to be my max range, i was wondering what do you guys keep your maximum shot range at.


----------



## squid_1

I'll have to second the Fiocchi. I use the 12ga and my boys use the 3 inch 20ga. All I can say is Hold On.


----------



## powerstrokin73

a few years ago i killed a bird at about 72 steps with my Benelli SBE 3.5 winchester supreme #6 thru a hastings .660 extended choke. LUCK is what that was, i'm a little smarter bout the shots i take now i am 100% comfortable out 50 yrds and would possibly take a 60 yrd shot given certain circumstances. once again you really need to pattern the gun to get your max range for your equipment..


----------



## firstflight111

ezbite said:


> i picked up a box of 3" winchester supreme #6 shot after reading about them on a few turkey hunting websites ($18 at gander mtn). i also picked up a hunters specialty super full choke. i patterned my mossberg 9200 yesterday and the majority of the pellets hit low left. i adjusted my point of aim to the top right side of the head (2 o'clock position) and it made a rather nice kill shot. 30 yards seemed to be my max range, i was wondering what do you guys keep your maximum shot range at.


MY MAX RANGE IS 65 YARDS BUT I SHOOT 3.5 IN thats with dead coyote most shots are in about 10 yards


----------



## pal21

Here's a vote for winchester supreme 3", 2oz of #6's. I've put down several birds at 40 yds. with my H&R Topper, no fuss, no muss. Birds go down like Sonny Liston taking a dive.


----------



## ski

EZ, 
your shells should be just fine. I've had the same 2 boxes for a while. Even though they cost a lot, You should only go through 1 shell a year.


----------



## fireline

40 yards is all the farther I want to shoot, past that and my pattern starts opening up


----------



## bwrpwr6

i agree every gun will "like" a different load a little better. my setup is a browning bps 10 ga. i shoot federal 6's for my first shot and remington 4's for my following two shots. both 6's and 4's are 2 1/4 oz the reason being if i get a bird to come in close the more pellets the better. if i get a bird that hangs up out further i can shuck out the 6 and go to the 4 for longer shots. if i have a field setup i usually go with just 4's. its also nice to have the bigger shot for backup shots in case of a flub up on the first one. i would reccommend getting 2 or three different boxes of different brands and shot sizes and find the one that shoots the best out of your gun. i also have a 870 3 1/2 with a pure gold choke that seems to shoot anything you put through it. i also shoot 2 1/4oz. out of it. ive killed birds past 60 yards with both but the 10 ga really puts a hurtin on em. 72 yds was my longest and the bird didnt even flop. i would not reccommend shooting past 45 yds but if you know your gun they are more than capable of killing past that. good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## pal21

bwrpwr6 said:


> i agree every gun will "like" a different load a little better. my setup is a browning bps 10 ga. i shoot federal 6's for my first shot and remington 4's for my following two shots. both 6's and 4's are 2 1/4 oz the reason being if i get a bird to come in close the more pellets the better. if i get a bird that hangs up out further i can shuck out the 6 and go to the 4 for longer shots. if i have a field setup i usually go with just 4's. its also nice to have the bigger shot for backup shots in case of a flub up on the first one. i would reccommend getting 2 or three different boxes of different brands and shot sizes and find the one that shoots the best out of your gun. i also have a 870 3 1/2 with a pure gold choke that seems to shoot anything you put through it. i also shoot 2 1/4oz. out of it. ive killed birds past 60 yards with both but the 10 ga really puts a hurtin on em. 72 yds was my longest and the bird didnt even flop. i would not reccommend shooting past 45 yds but if you know your gun they are more than capable of killing past that. good luck and happy hunting.


What is a following shot?


----------



## Backtroll

As stated, every shotgun performs differently. Events like the one listed below are worth your time and money. Every ethical hunter must ensure they use the ammunition that performs best.

By D'Arcy Egan, The Plain Dealer 
March 19, 2010, 9:53AM
The explosion of steelhead trout, crappie and walleye fishing this month is a sure sign spring is around the corner. For hunters, it's the grand spring wild turkey hunting season that opens next month.

While anglers are spooling reels with fresh line and getting lures in order, turkey hunters should be patterning their shotguns, practicing their calls and scouting the woods for big gobblers. To help sportsmen get ready, the Northcoast Limbhangers Chapter of the National Wild Turkey Federation has arranged a special shotgun day on the South Cuyahoga Sportsmen's Association shooting range in North Royalton.

The chapter's unique Turkey Gun Patterning Day from 10 a.m.-3 p.m. on April 11 provides a program all turkey hunters should consider when preparing for the month-long grand spring hunt that begins April 19. 

The experts will tell you each shotgun performs best with a specific turkey load. The only way to find that sweetheart shotgun shell is to try a variety of loads from different manufacturers, an expensive proposition for a hunter. At the Turkey Gun Patterning Day at the SCSA grounds at 19300 Ridge Rd., south of Rt. 82, turkey hunters can buy individual shells for about $1.50 to $3 each. 

"You won't have to buy boxes of ammo to find the one that shoots best from your shotgun," said chapter official Steve Bacha. "We'll also have various choke tubes to try out, as well shotguns and gear to test."

There is no admission fee. The lunch counter will be open.


----------



## bwrpwr6

pal21 said:


> What is a following shot?


my first shell in the chamber is a 6 then i put two 4's in the tube. you dont usually need to shoot more than once but things happen and i like to have bigger pellets for my second and third shot.


----------



## straighthookin

I'm shooting a H-n-R 10ga 3.5" 24 inch barrel. Comp n Choke XXX Full choke .695. With a red dot scope. I get great patterns out to 45yds with the federal 10ga 2oz flight control #5's. 

However Nitro Company Ammo 10ga (product #101L) 3oz in 4x5x7.5 will completely stop them in their tracks with minimal flopping well past 50yds. The only down side to the Nitro Company Ammo is $7.00 a shot.... and a seperated shoulder lol. If you are interested their website is www.nitrocompany.com you will not be disapointed just a little light in the wallet.


----------



## Snook

I have been hunting turkeys for quite a while and any type of turkey load can kill a turkey with the right gun and tube combination. BUT I must admit there is no comparisson between lead and heavy shot. I shoot a 935 Mossberg with a Supermax choke tube(now Indian Creek) with Rem heavy shot#5 3.5in and it is deadly to 65yds. In fact I hate to pull the trigger at less than 35 yds because it is just that nasty! But with prices the way they are now it is costly! Still worth it if your serious about turkey hunting. As far as lead I like the Winchester HV(black shell) in #4 or#5. Federal's with flite control wad pretty good too. You have fewer pellets but the 4's and 5's carry more energy downrange. 

Wal-Mart usually carries thse shells at a good price. Gander IMO is priced high on their ammo.


----------



## firstflight111

ezbite said:


> i picked up a box of 3" winchester supreme #6 shot after reading about them on a few turkey hunting websites ($18 at gander mtn). i also picked up a hunters specialty super full choke. i patterned my mossberg 9200 yesterday and the majority of the pellets hit low left. i adjusted my point of aim to the top right side of the head (2 o'clock position) and it made a rather nice kill shot. 30 yards seemed to be my max range, i was wondering what do you guys keep your maximum shot range at.


40 yards max with them 3 in


----------



## closing time

ezbite said:


> i picked up a box of 3" winchester supreme #6 shot after reading about them on a few turkey hunting websites ($18 at gander mtn). i also picked up a hunters specialty super full choke. i patterned my mossberg 9200 yesterday and the majority of the pellets hit low left. i adjusted my point of aim to the top right side of the head (2 o'clock position) and it made a rather nice kill shot. 30 yards seemed to be my max range, i was wondering what do you guys keep your maximum shot range at.


If you think $18 is bad you should take a look at the Winchester Supreme Elite's. They are almost $45. :excruciating::excruciating::excruciating:


----------



## Snook

The price of some of those shells is "through the roof"! (check out the Nitro shell company... WOW!) I was pretty fortunate as I found a store last year that still had the Remington Heavy Shot. Purchased 20 boxes(10 rounds per box) of 3in for $12.50 a box. Purchased another 15 boxes of 3.5in(10 rounds per box) for $18.99 box. Compared to the prices now that is a steal!


----------

